
Are Business Plans Still Necessary? - DanielRibeiro
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/03/are-business-plans-still-necessary/
======
tzm
The last 2 startups I was involved in had no formal business plan. Instead
they both relied heavily on a solid marketing plan, a rough demo and the team.
That's it. Back of the napkin discussions which raised over $1m each during
the seed rounds.

------
beagle3
As Dwight Eisenhower once said: (Business) plans are useless, but planning is
indispensable.

------
mkramlich
Plans may change or be forgotten but planning is essential.

------
BluePoints
Business Plans should now be called 'working notes'

